# Documentation of 51700



## Peggy Asher (Feb 4, 2010)

When a MA or NP does this in the office and the physician does not see the patient, what type of documentation is needed to bill this out?


----------



## Annette (Feb 8, 2010)

*MA?*



Peggy Asher said:


> When a MA or NP does this in the office and the physician does not see the patient, what type of documentation is needed to bill this out?



You don't really mean an M.A. did this, do you?


----------

